# Yet another new term



## Puck it (Aug 7, 2014)

The media is throwing a new today.

Global Warming Hiatus or Global Warming Slowdown.


3


2


1


Go


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 7, 2014)

(Grabs popcorn)


----------



## Abubob (Aug 7, 2014)

Oh yeah gotta love it. 

http://www.citylab.com/work/2014/03/dont-get-used-idea-global-warming-slowdown/8613/

It ain't over till its over.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 7, 2014)

Abubob said:


> Oh yeah gotta love it.
> 
> http://www.citylab.com/work/2014/03/dont-get-used-idea-global-warming-slowdown/8613/
> 
> It ain't over till its over.




So they are saying the weather predictions are actually accurate if we can predict 2099.  Booya!!!


----------



## Nick (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## St. Bear (Nov 16, 2014)

I wanted to use this cartoon, and this was the first appropriate thread that I came across.


----------



## jack97 (Nov 17, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> I wanted to use this cartoon, and this was the first appropriate thread that I came across.



i wanted to reference this article about hdro power (a very efficient renewable) and its impact to biodiversity as well......

http://news.ku.dk/all_news/2014/10/global-boom-in-hydropower-expected-this-decade/


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 17, 2014)

jack97 said:


> i wanted to reference this article about hdro power (a very efficient renewable) and its impact to biodiversity as well......
> 
> http://news.ku.dk/all_news/2014/10/global-boom-in-hydropower-expected-this-decade/



Wow, the big blank space that is the US is a little jarring.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 19, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Wow, the big blank space that is the US is a little jarring.



Politics is a powerful force. Maybe all that hot air can be harnessed.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Rowsdower (Nov 20, 2014)

The Serbs are going crazy over there.


----------



## moresnow (Nov 21, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Wow, the big blank space that is the US is a little jarring.


The US is the Saudia Arabia of dam building.


----------



## fbrissette (Nov 21, 2014)

Puck it said:


> So they are saying the weather predictions are actually accurate if we can predict 2099.  Booya!!!



If you want to be taken seriously on this topic, you should first learn the difference between weather and climate.  That would be a good start.


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 21, 2014)

moresnow said:


> The US is the Saudia Arabia of dam building.



Ha.  The difference is that the US actually has water to dam up.  At least the Saudi's have a good excuse not to be building any dams.


----------



## jack97 (Nov 23, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> If you want to be taken seriously on this topic, you should first learn the difference between weather and climate.  That would be a good start.



i guess some of us missed the latest note from the commissar......when its unprecedented hot weather its relates to climate. and when its unprecedented cold weather its just weather which has nothing to do with climate.


----------



## fbrissette (Nov 23, 2014)

jack97 said:


> .....when its unprecedented hot weather its relates to climate. and when its unprecedented cold weather its just weather which has nothing to do with climate.



Not understanding the difference between climate and weather is a common mistake.  This mistake is made by people on both sides of the fence.  However, making that mistake is a sure sign that your opinion on climate change is worthless.  That's the point I was trying to make.


----------



## jack97 (Nov 23, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> Not understanding the difference between climate and weather is a common mistake.  This mistake is made by people on both sides of the fence.  However,* making that mistake is a sure sign that your opinion on climate change is worthless*.  That's the point I was trying to make.



supporting a hypothesis which is not backed by observed data is equally worthless. in addition, believing only on results from non validated computer models is more than useless, its idiotic.


----------



## fbrissette (Nov 23, 2014)

jack97 said:


> supporting a hypothesis which is not backed by observed data is equally worthless. in addition, believing only on results from non validated computer models is more than useless, its idiotic.



It's a good thing we have you Jack.   Clearly those thousands of climate scientist who trained and dedicated part of their lives to the study of climate are idiotic, useless and worthless.  Thanks for saving us !


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 23, 2014)

Jack97, serious question, do you even ski????

I don't think I've ever seen you post in actual ski related threads, just politically charged threads such as this one that tie into skiing.


----------



## jack97 (Nov 24, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> It's a good thing we have you Jack.   Clearly those thousands of climate scientist who trained and dedicated part of their lives to the study of climate are idiotic, useless and worthless.  Thanks for saving us !



lol....using that consensus argument again? i give creds to those scientist in charge of measuring and ensuring the quality of those data sets. 

 wrt to your hyperbole, they are not useless and worthless. its the ones who support who support the hypothesis AGW that are useless.... getting back to the topic, they are the reason we have another term.


----------



## jack97 (Nov 24, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Jack97, serious question, do you even ski????
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen you post in actual ski related threads, just politically charged threads such as this one that tie into skiing.



yes.


----------

